# Break-a-Way Cycles : Saratoga - Going Out Of Business



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Swung by Break-A-Way the other day to get my RD adjusted and was wondering why the store was nearly empty. Dave (IIRC?)'s shop started to close their doors, everything needs to go. now...i'm not sure where to go for any local quick adjustments as they ALWAYS had time and was more then happy to do jobs on the spot. 

anyways there was a few bikes left (giant brand) both road and mountain along with a bunch of accessories, parts bin type stuff. 

14410 Big Basin Way
Saratoga, Ca

They're right behind the Starbucks.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

dang - I'd never been there, but I always heard good things about them.


----------



## Roeland (Feb 9, 2008)

"twas a good shop with a great owner. Too bad. Now I really must take care of my Breakaway Cycle Shop jersey. One of the few out there.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Yep, that was good man running that place. That shop was at the corner but still invisible. It needed a much better sign.

fc


----------

